# tarpon fishing



## troutranger (Apr 26, 2006)

Need 1 crew for tarpon fishing out of galveston, Saturday 9/10/11.
I have a 24' Bay boat. I plan on spending the entire time looking for tarpon. 

fuel help appreciated.

Call 
Harry
(281) 757-2006


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

*I called your number and left mine*

Called your phone number and left mine.


----------

